# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Старая мебель

## mazan2012

Хочу отреставрировать старый стол, думаю как бы лучше это сделать. Есть варианты?

----------


## sadesit

Стол действительно такой ценный? Если нет, то проще не замарачиваться и просто купить новый.

----------


## som

Ну выкинуть всегда успеете, а так как вариант можно отциклевать само полотно и наклеить пленку под дерево например, далее подойдет мебельная кромка (у компании Нисон такая точно была в продаже) для оторцовки стола.

----------

